# Want to Live in UK



## gippy (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone

I wife is a British passport Holder (Permanent HK ID,born in HK) and i am an Indian Passport holder (dependent visa) . we both are working and living in Hong Kong. now we are planning to move to the UK. please be advised, we don;t know the process.

Thank you for your valuable suggestions and time.

Gippy


----------

